# Uber to the Emergency Room



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)

We're having Lollapalooza in Chicago the next 4 days...

What should be policy or opinion on taking an unconscious rider (that is riding with friends) to a hotel or to the emergency room?

Refuse and tell them to dial 911?
Act as the ambulance and get them to a hospital ER?

There are multitudes of liability I would guess transporting someone with immediate medical needs.

The hospital ER's here already have done their drills, this is the busiest time of the year for alcohol/drug overdoses.

Thanks! Drive safe.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

You are NOT an ambulance, don't pretend to be one. 911 is there for a reason.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

It ain't simple taking sick people like you think. Their situation could get worse as you drive. Also if something bad developed, you ain't gonna be able to just drop them off and leave. There might be paperwork, cop interview to do. You might get stuck and can't continue to drive the rest of your intended "shift".


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Definitely memorize the addresses to your local hospitals too. Just in case they don't tell you where they are actually heading. 

The vast majority of the pax that use this service are low life scum that will use many ways of deception just to save a buck.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

No way in hell am I letting someone passed out or incoherent in my car, I am not a medical professional and do not play one on TV, so I let the medical guys take care of it.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

You call 911 simply to cover your hindquarters. People love to sue and if someone should die you can bet they're going to claim the person died because the Uber/Lyft driver refused to take them to the ER


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> The vast majority of the pax that use this service are low life scum that will use many ways of deception just to save a buck.


 Whoa that's a little much lol some of you guys think everyone's the devil (Waterboy reference?)

I've taken two passengers to the ER, one with a dislocated shoulder and another that was passing a kidney stone. Not a big deal, not difficult.

Now unconscious or tripping balls yeah, take an ambulance lol


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I've taken pax to the emergency room, usually ones with non-life threatening injuries like MikeUber mentioned.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Whoa that's a little much lol some of you guys think everyone's the devil (Waterboy reference?)
> 
> I've taken two passengers to the ER, one with a dislocated elbow and another that was passing a kidney stone. Not a big deal, not difficult.
> 
> Now unconscious or tripping balls yeah, take an ambulance lol


Is it a little much? It only takes a few bad apples to spoil a whole bunch.

The respectful pax is few and far between. Most are inconsiderate punks that think they deserve anything they want just for being born. They show no initiative to get in the vehicle when we arrive. Many stand outside and smoke while laughing in mockery.

They bring booze into our vehicles without caring if we get in trouble. Spill the booze and stuff empty bottles in the pocket behind the passenger seat. Light up cigarettes without asking. Eat and spill food.

Then they have the audacity to get offended when we call them out for the disrespectful behavior.

These are the same punks that have been taught that every kid is special. Every kid gets a trophy just for participating. Some of these sports don't even keep score because they don't want a snot nosed brat to get their feelings hurt.

You know, all the experiences that build character and teach life lessons. Then when they get out in the real world they fail because they have been told their entire lives they are special.

Then you give these little pricks a ride share app and they are lead to believe they get the royal treatment for the price of a soda. And the tip is included...

Is it a little much you ask...I think not.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

If I were about to die, I'd call an Uber. Maybe if I die in the car, I can claim the $1M insurance...


----------

